# Top ten most irritating phrases...



## Antarctican (Nov 7, 2008)

As compiled by Oxford* researchers:  

   1 - At the end of the day
   2 - Fairly unique   
3 - I personally    
4 - At this moment in time   
5 - With all due respect
   6 - Absolutely   
7 - It's a nightmare   
8 - Shouldn't of 
9 - 24/7   
10 - It's not rocket science


(*possibly tempra, ferny, lostprophet, becky, Alex_B, Sandie, Gela etc during the recent Oxford meetup?)


----------



## kundalini (Nov 7, 2008)

It's not the heat, it's the humidity

Git 'er dun


----------



## Dmitri (Nov 7, 2008)

You go girl/boy!


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 7, 2008)

Hey, I love seeing more submissions! "Go fer it"


----------



## skieur (Nov 7, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> As compiled by Oxford* researchers:
> 
> 1 - At the end of the day
> 2 - Fairly unique
> ...


 
Number 4 should be: "At this POINT in time." which is used much more often than moment.

skieur


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 7, 2008)

^^^ The original researchers are in the UK, so it could be that they say it that way "over there"


----------



## clarinetJWD (Nov 7, 2008)

Git 'r' done


Oh, and anytime anyone uses the word 'epic' when not referring to a long poem by Homer.


----------



## NateWagner (Nov 7, 2008)

"just kidding"
"Bless his/her heart"


----------



## Dmitri (Nov 7, 2008)

You betcha!


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 7, 2008)

werd

pwned


----------



## rufus5150 (Nov 7, 2008)

"paradigm shift"

I'd hoped that died back when I was working for Boeing in the early 90's (our management was going through a 'paradigm shift' back then, it was THE buzzword) but now it's back with a vengeance.


----------



## dEARlEADER (Nov 7, 2008)

interesting juxtaposition


----------



## Dmitri (Nov 7, 2008)

"hows that working for ya?"
(and any other Dr Phil inspired phrase that people parrot)


----------



## Joves (Nov 7, 2008)

When I hear people say axe me or use axe for ask. At that point I wish I had an axe.


----------



## icassell (Nov 7, 2008)

kundalini said:


> It's not the heat, it's the humidity
> 
> Git 'er dun




"But it's a dry heat ... "


----------



## Overread (Nov 7, 2008)

*common phrase said to artists as they sit at their easels working*
"did you draw that"

*the photographer edition*
"did you take that"


----------



## youbetcha1018 (Nov 7, 2008)

Dmitri said:


> You betcha!




Ooooopps! Do I have to change my name then?


----------



## Synnove (Nov 7, 2008)

The made up word 'supposably' bothers me but, luckily, I don't hear it often.


----------



## Dmitri (Nov 7, 2008)

youbetcha1018 said:


> Ooooopps! Do I have to change my name then?



:lmao: Naah you're ok. Just lately the Palin thing, the "you betcha!" has been eevveerryywwhheerree


----------



## Artograph (Nov 7, 2008)

"My bad"...........................:gah:.....makes me _crazy_!!!!


----------



## clarinetJWD (Nov 7, 2008)

Artograph said:


> "My bad"...........................:gah:.....makes me _crazy_!!!!



Sorry...my bad.


----------



## skieur (Nov 7, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> ^^^ The original researchers are in the UK, so it could be that they say it that way "over there"


 
Which have you heard most often:  At this moment in time or At this point in time? 

skieur


----------



## BoblyBill (Nov 7, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> As compiled by Oxford* researchers:
> 
> 1 - At the end of the day
> 2 - Fairly unique
> ...


 
Well... With all due respect, I personally think it's not rocket science to figure out that tempra, ferny, lostprophet, becky, Alex_B, Sandie, Gela ect shouldn't of made this list at this moment in time. At the end of the day, aren't all of these phases fairly unique? Absolutely!!! It's a nightmare to think people not using these phases 24/7.


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## toofpaste (Nov 7, 2008)

The one that does it for me is...

You have been warned about your behaviour before, this is you last chance, the next time it will be a permanent ban.


----------



## Ls3D (Nov 7, 2008)

Irregardless - another made up word that really sets you apart at dinner parties 

-Shea


----------



## toofpaste (Nov 7, 2008)

Over-redundant


----------



## dEARlEADER (Nov 7, 2008)

toofpaste said:


> The one that does it for me is...
> 
> You have been warned about your behaviour before, this is you last chance, the next time it will be a permanent ban.




that's allright.... just start a new user name under "teefpaste".... nobody will know the difference...


----------



## kundalini (Nov 7, 2008)

It's comical - when they really meant LMAO

huh - when they really meant to say "Pardon me, I did not hear what you said.  Do you mind repeating that".

Gone in sixty seconds - when it actually took 1,119 posts.


----------



## Synnove (Nov 7, 2008)

Ls3D said:


> Irregardless - another made up word that really sets you apart at dinner parties
> 
> -Shea



I know someone that uses this all of the time and she thinks she's always the smartest person in the room.  She's actually used it AFTER I used a sentence with 'regardless' in it - like she's correcting me.


----------



## toofpaste (Nov 7, 2008)

dEARlEADER said:


> that's allright.... just start a new user name under "teefpaste".... nobody will know the difference...


 
Hmm...good idea.


----------



## dEARlEADER (Nov 7, 2008)

Sh*ts and Giggles drives me nuts


----------



## BoblyBill (Nov 7, 2008)

dEARlEADER said:


> Sh*ts and Giggles drives me nuts


 

I'm not sure I would want to do all of those at the same time anyway...


----------



## kundalini (Nov 7, 2008)

BoblyBill said:


> I'm not sure I would want to do all of those at the same time anyway...


:smileys: :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:..........:shock:.............


----------



## Alrik (Nov 7, 2008)

Bring it on!


----------



## dEARlEADER (Nov 7, 2008)

my fav's are pic# 5, 8, 12, 47, 62, and 74.... great job.. oh and pic #36... something is wrong with the color... i'm not sure what it is but i don't like it....


----------



## toofpaste (Nov 7, 2008)

lmfao


----------



## Chiller (Nov 7, 2008)

"I have an issue"


----------



## dEARlEADER (Nov 7, 2008)

Chiller said:


> "I have an issue"




really... i'd figure the phrases you hate would be like "have a nice day"


----------



## SlimPaul (Nov 7, 2008)

Yeah no


----------



## BoblyBill (Nov 7, 2008)

Chiller said:


> "I have an issue"


 

Well... that's not rocket science!

*runs and hides in the light*


----------



## toofpaste (Nov 7, 2008)

I think it's your camera.


----------



## Chiller (Nov 7, 2008)

dEARlEADER said:


> really... i'd figure the phrases you hate would be like "have a nice day"


 
I do hope everyone has a nice day....at the bottom of a six foot hole. :lmao::lmao:



BoblyBill said:


> Well... that's not rocket science!
> 
> *runs and hides in the light*


 
I can make soup out of you like I did with that pesky penguin ya know. Hiding does not work.


----------



## BoblyBill (Nov 7, 2008)

Chiller said:


> I do hope everyone has a nice day....at the bottom of a six foot hole. :lmao::lmao:
> 
> 
> 
> I can make soup out of you like I did with that pesky penguin ya know. Hiding does not work.


 
Well... you can't harm me if I have [ame="http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0"]this[/ame] on my side...


----------



## dEARlEADER (Nov 7, 2008)

BoblyBill said:


> Well... you can't harm me if I have this on my side...



Bastard!!!  That's twice today for me...


----------



## BoblyBill (Nov 7, 2008)

dEARlEADER said:


> Bastard!!! That's twice today for me...


 

LOL


----------



## pm63 (Nov 7, 2008)

"What's the time?"

"It's time for YOU to get a watch"

GRRRRRRRR.


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 7, 2008)

BoblyBill said:


> Well... you can't harm me if I have this on my side...


layball:


----------



## Chiller (Nov 7, 2008)

BoblyBill said:


> Well... you can't harm me if I have this on my side...


   Holy crap....that thing should be outlawed.  :er:


----------



## Overread (Nov 7, 2008)

hmm have I might have started something..............
*see lightbulb thread*


----------



## BoblyBill (Nov 7, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> layball:


 
... What?...



Chiller said:


> Holy crap....that thing should be outlawed. :er:


 
See... I have powers too...


----------



## Chiller (Nov 7, 2008)

BoblyBill said:


> ... What?...
> 
> 
> 
> See... I have powers too...


 
Why do you keep scratching your head.....nervous?


----------



## BoblyBill (Nov 7, 2008)

Chiller said:


> Why do you keep scratching your head.....nervous?


 

I'm chasing you...


----------



## Chiller (Nov 7, 2008)

BoblyBill said:


> I'm chasing you...


  Dang flies....:lmao::lmao:


----------



## BoblyBill (Nov 7, 2008)

Chiller said:


> Dang flies....:lmao::lmao:


 

Sounds like you need to clean out your basement... :lmao::lmao:


----------



## ATXshots (Nov 7, 2008)

Joves said:


> When I hear people say axe me or use axe for ask. At that point I wish I had an axe.



Ha ha ha...a little violent perhaps??


----------



## ATXshots (Nov 7, 2008)

Dmitri said:


> :lmao: Naah you're ok. Just lately the Palin thing, the "you betcha!" has been eevveerryywwhheerree



Wait! You forgot...."we're a couple of mavericks" :lmao:


----------



## BoblyBill (Nov 7, 2008)

kundalini said:


> It's comical - when they really meant LMAO
> 
> huh - when they really meant to say "Pardon me, I did not hear what you said. Do you mind repeating that".
> 
> Gone in sixty seconds - when it actually took 1,119 posts.


 
:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao: I just picked up on this one.


----------



## kundalini (Nov 7, 2008)

BoblyBill said:


> :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao: I just picked up on this one.


 Cheers Bobly, glad to see someone caught on.  hehehe

[EDIT- 1,122]


:lmao:


----------



## Phranquey (Nov 7, 2008)

"Synergy"....for some reason, I just hate that word

"Like nails on a chalkboard"....I hate that sound, so whenever somebody says this phrase, I think about nails on a chalkboard....and get goosebumps....


----------



## icassell (Nov 7, 2008)

Phranquey said:


> "Like nails on a chalkboard"....I hate that sound, so whenever somebody says this phrase, I think about nails on a chalkboard....and get goosebumps....



Does anyone remember chalkboards?


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 7, 2008)

Ummmm, yes.


----------



## PatrickHMS (Nov 7, 2008)

icassell said:


> Does anyone remember chalkboards?


 
And going outside to dust the erasers...?

What about "I'm sorry, sir...

*...but the computer made a mistake"*


----------



## PatrickHMS (Nov 7, 2008)

"This will only take a second..."


----------



## PatrickHMS (Nov 7, 2008)

"I was just thinking about you..."

or

"I was just going to call you..."


"You don't know me, but..."

"Did I WAKE you?"

(answer with "No, I had to get up to answer the phone anyway")


----------



## Yemme (Nov 7, 2008)

"Um... I was just wondering are you busy?"

When it's freaking obvious that I am and don't want to be bothered.
-End Rant:mrgreen:-


----------



## Chiller (Nov 7, 2008)

"There you are"....

Was I missing?


----------



## PatrickHMS (Nov 7, 2008)

When you call a number and ask if "so and so" is there...

"Did you want to speak with them?"

(no, dummy, I just wanted to know if they were there)


----------



## icassell (Nov 7, 2008)

icassell said:


> Does anyone remember chalkboards?



Typewriters?

Adding machines with paper tape?

Clockwise?


----------



## Puscas (Nov 8, 2008)

It is what it is


:banghead:






pascal


----------



## PatrickHMS (Nov 8, 2008)

Those too cool "8 tracks" ?

Telephone party lines (with a teenage girl at one of the residences) ?

Analog pagers (where say, at church, a pager would go off, and 20 different people would suddenly reach for theirs....)

Black and white TV, with a remote, and 3 maybe channels to choose from.


----------



## ferny (Nov 8, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Hey, I love seeing more submissions! "Go fer it"


----------



## JohnMF (Nov 8, 2008)

"I've told you before, stop following me or I am calling the police."

Used far to often, and very rarely necessary.


----------



## Kegger (Nov 8, 2008)

My own personal favorite...

"I know it's your day off but.."

Makes me wanna kill myself.


----------



## PatrickHMS (Nov 8, 2008)

"Stop that or I'll kill myself"


----------



## Joves (Nov 8, 2008)

PatrickHMS said:


> Those too cool "8 tracks" ?
> 
> Telephone party lines (with a teenage girl at one of the residences) ?
> 
> Black and white TV, with a remote, and 3 maybe channels to choose from.


Yeah I had an 8 track in my car. 
I remember my grandparents having to pay extra for a private line, when we move here to N.Az in 76.
We had like 6 channels in Detroit if you counted the Canadian stations and, they all signed off at 2AM.
Anyone remember the original disk players? The disks were really LPs that played movies and, you had to turn them over to finish the movie.


----------



## icassell (Nov 8, 2008)

How 'bout those little doo-dads you stuck in the middle of 45's so they would fit the spindle on the turntable?


----------



## lids369 (Nov 8, 2008)

you would....


----------



## Fangman (Nov 10, 2008)

I myself personally feel . . . . . usually said by someone who is fond of level playing fields.

I once told someone at a meeting when i was taking minutes that with his hand in his pocket standing there, I could see what he was personally feeling and it would make him go blind according to my mother!    He was fond of using Anti's top ten and after that was very careful in his choice of phrase.


----------



## K_Pugh (Nov 10, 2008)

ah some good ones in there..

a photography related one i hate is : "dragging the shutter" .. i just hate it, it might be a term but still, it's a horrible one.


----------



## Dmitri (Nov 10, 2008)

Anytime someone uses an abbreviation in speaking in the real world "I lol'ed" "ttyl!" etc.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Nov 10, 2008)

I still stand behind "epic" as the worst...


----------



## Puscas (Nov 11, 2008)

any sentence with 'uber' (the English use)








pascal


----------



## K_Pugh (Nov 11, 2008)

Hawaii Five-O said:


> Does that refer to a slow shutter speed?



pretty much yeah, and i think you only use that term when you use flash with a slow shutter speed... it's like "strobist" as well. Maybe photography is getting too hip for me :lmao:


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 11, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> As compiled by Oxford* researchers:
> 
> 1 - At the end of the day


 
Oh dear!
My husband has adopted the German translation of this phrase (and yes, some people felt it was "cool" to say this very same in German now, i.e. "am Ende des Tages" and it is becoming fairly widespread) and uses it at least three times within one sentence (well, almost...). It drives me up the wall (secretly).


----------



## Pugs (Nov 11, 2008)

"I seen" <-- Bothers me more than any other...

Oh, and "bubbler"... WTF is a "bubbler"? I've never seen bubbles in the water from a drinking fountain! It's more of a stream of water so should it be "streamer"? 

And I can't forget "can you borrow me a..." ARGH!!


----------



## kundalini (Nov 11, 2008)

I have a headache.

Can we just be friends?

I used to, but I've changed.

Would you please put that thing away.

Is it in?

Did you just $hi+ yourself?


----------



## clarinetJWD (Nov 11, 2008)

Hawaii Five-O said:


> Water fountains referred to as bubblers? :lmao:



I've certainly never heard that!  Here in the civilized world, at least


----------



## danjchau (Nov 11, 2008)

-------------


----------



## Pugs (Nov 12, 2008)

clarinetJWD said:


> I've certainly never heard that! Here in the civilized world, at least


 
Bubbler is used a lot in various parts of Wisconsin.  Minnesota, too, from what I understand.  It's one of the worst things about living in this state.  

Although, "can you borrow me a dollar" is considerably worse than bubbler... as is "I seen..."


----------



## Artograph (Nov 12, 2008)

BoblyBill said:


> Well... you can't harm me if I have this on my side...


 
:blushing:  I cannot tell a lie......I _LOVED_ THAT!!!!  LOL!!!!


----------



## BoblyBill (Nov 13, 2008)

Artograph said:


> :blushing: I cannot tell a lie......I _LOVED_ THAT!!!! LOL!!!!


 
As much as I'm not a supporter of foul language... [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1jflNJfu9Q&feature=related"]this[/ame] one is funny IMHO.


----------



## Chiller (Nov 13, 2008)

"I'll be right back. "

They never show up anyways.


----------



## christm (Nov 13, 2008)

'You get me' 

or 

'You get wat I'm sayin'

Ahh I hate those phrases.


----------



## TwoRails (Nov 23, 2008)

"pre-planning"  ... Ummm... you're going to plan to sit down to plan???  That's like having a meeting to have a meeting...

"whatever"


----------



## ryan7783 (Nov 23, 2008)

All of THE sudden
A whole 'nother
irregardless 

...thank you, Stewie Griffin


----------



## Early (Nov 24, 2008)

Jeez!  Y'all wiped out my entire vocabulary.


----------



## Ejazzle (Nov 27, 2008)

JOE THE PLUMBER
JOE SIX PACK


----------



## NJMAN (Nov 30, 2008)

Any line from Jerry Maguire...

"Show me the money"
"You had me at hello"
"You complete me"

need I say more?


----------



## Coldow91 (Dec 6, 2008)

How about
"I'm just saying" or "I am just throwing that out there"


----------



## K_Pugh (Dec 6, 2008)

Not so much what they say but it's what they don't.. people that hang up without saying goodbye! only takes a split second to say it, jeez!

"hap'nin?" (happening?)- used as a greeting, and it's getting old now.


----------



## K_Pugh (Dec 6, 2008)

This might be a Scottish thing only..

When we say to our kids or whoever something which should sound like "I'll teach you boy!!" some people actually say "I'll learn you this boy!!" That REALLY bugs me!

You don't learn anybody anything.. tut tut!


----------



## stsinner (Dec 6, 2008)

"So don't I" when they are meaning, "So do I." 

_Uber_-anything 

"Sick!"

And I hate when the word "ax" is used instead of "ask" and nobody calls the person on it.


----------



## Chris Stegner (Dec 6, 2008)

ATXshots said:


> Wait! You forgot...."we're a couple of mavericks" :lmao:



Well if we're going there, don't forget the one nearly half the country fell for.. "Change"


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 7, 2008)

Oh, a thing I hate to hear on German television or radio (or by anyone else, for that matter, like in normal conversations, though there it does not seem to happen) is them saying "in two-thousand *and* eight", when it is "two thousand eight". No "and" goes between the thousands and the smaller numbers!!!


----------



## TwoRails (Dec 7, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> Oh, a thing I hate to hear on German television or radio (or by anyone else, for that matter, like in normal conversations, though there it does not seem to happen) is them saying "in two-thousand *and* eight", when it is "two thousand eight". No "and" goes between the thousands and the smaller numbers!!!


Oh-oh...  I'm guilty of that one at times!!   I don't know the subconsciousness of it, but maybe the thinking goes:  "I have two thousand of them" in a rounded off manner, but then maybe want to be more accurate and then add "_plus_ eight more" so it comes out "two thousand and eight"  --  dunno....  not awake and haven't had my coffee yet.  LOL: "just throwing that out there" 
.


----------



## kylerimb (Dec 8, 2008)

OH SNAP!

no you di'int!


----------



## stsinner (Dec 8, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> Oh, a thing I hate to hear on German television or radio (or by anyone else, for that matter, like in normal conversations, though there it does not seem to happen) is them saying "in two-thousand *and* eight", when it is "two thousand eight". No "and" goes between the thousands and the smaller numbers!!!




Correct me if I'm wrong, but don't Germans count like, "eight and twenty" for 28?  I just know I'll butcher the spelling, but isn't it, "oct and zwanzig?"  I know you said 2008, but I was just wondering if the same rules apply for counting in German.


----------



## stsinner (Dec 8, 2008)

How about this one-when you hear something like a sale and the announcer says, "Savings as much as 10% or even more...."  Didn't they just set the limit at 10% when they said, "as much as.."  

Or temperatures may be as high as 90 degrees, or even higher....


----------



## Sabin (Dec 8, 2008)

"I don't mean to be rude, but..."


----------



## Dmitri (Dec 8, 2008)

"That's what I'm talking about!" (especially when they weren't... for example, a guy finds a $10 bill on the road, stands up and yells "thats what I'm talking about!").


----------



## thomprecision (Dec 8, 2008)

lol cliches are ubiquitous in daily speech...they're not all bad, but they are mostly misused shortcuts to explaining oneself clearly. 

"The database alerts them to new words and phrases and can tell them which expressions are disappearing. It also shows how words are being misused."

^ I think it's awesome that researchers can figure out things like this to actually verify which expressions are fading out. Personally, though, "At this point in time" doesn't irk me, I find it actually endearing at times.


----------



## eyeye (Dec 8, 2008)

"a whole nother"

what is a nother anyways?


----------



## eyeye (Dec 8, 2008)

In the south I hear alot of "you know what I'm sayin" when they really aren't saying anything.  People say it back and forth.  I wonder if both people are like "what a weirdo, I have no idea what they are sayiing" because thats what I am thinking.

"mmmm huuuh"
"you know what I'm sain"
"you got that right"
"mmmmmm huh"


----------



## TwoRails (Dec 8, 2008)

eyeye said:


> "a whole nother"
> 
> what is a nother anyways?


I know the phrase, but never thought of if 'nother' is an actual word or not...  so I looked it up::

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/nother


----------



## PatrickHMS (Dec 8, 2008)

In football the term "great" is WWWAAAYYYYY overused.

"That was a GREAT play" is used 15 -20 or more times per game, describing both offensive and defensive plays made by each team.

If some (any generic) team has so many great plays in each and every game, why are they 3-7 on their season W/L record ?????


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 8, 2008)

stsinner said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but don't Germans count like, "eight and twenty" for 28? I just know I'll butcher the spelling, but isn't it, "oct and zwanzig?" I know you said 2008, but I was just wondering if the same rules apply for counting in German.


 
You are right. An "and" does, indeed, go between a "tenner" and a "oner"... like 10, 20, 30, 40 ... etc are the "tenners" and the little ones from 1 - 9 are the "oners". Yes, yes, yes. And "and" goes there. And ONLY there. It is "hundertdrei" for 103 (where is the "and"? None there! :idea: ), it is fünfhundertvierundzwanzig for 524, and the "and" is once more only between the 20 and the 4. And it is zweitausendacht! No "and", for there is no "tenner" involved. It is just the "thousend" and the "oner". See?


----------



## Kileki (Dec 13, 2008)

not really sayings, but REALLY bad slang irritates me. today i happen to hear

"you down't my drink"
- she was referring to someone who drank a lot of her drink

also when people refer to their backpack as a "packpack"

yes, these things irritate me.


----------



## thomprecision (Jan 5, 2009)

lol, more like improper English. There are lots of words that are misunderstood by their speakers. 

I've heard "supposably" quite often. And I also hear "towards," which isn't a word because their is no 's' at the end. But, I guess it could be worse, as in, we don't understand at all what is trying to be said.


----------



## rmh159 (Jan 5, 2009)

Between work and the Forums I hear "Google it..." enough to make me gag.


----------



## minikin (Jan 5, 2009)

Reversify
Unthaw
Sometimes yes, sometimes no.  

Makes me want to rip their tongues out.:mrgreen:


----------



## Dmitri (Jan 5, 2009)

Any phrase created by Rachel Ray.

and when someone uses borrow instead of loan. "I borrowed her the money...". 

and also when people add "at" to a question, where it is not needed. "Where's the store at?" ugh... the same idiots who go out of their way to add a word to a question are the same ones who will type "ne" instead of "any"...


----------

